
Hey Sweetheart - AwesomenessReminders.com for love - ryanwaggoner
http://www.heysweetheart.com/
======
lotusleaf1987
Total rip off of awesomenessreminders.com See also:
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/Beware+of+being+too+open+about+yo...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/Beware+of+being+too+open+about+your+company+on+Hacker+News)

Edit: the OP totally changed the title of this submission after I posted this.
Classssy.

